
What the Fuck Is Bubble? – And How Did It Clone Twitter with No Code? - estraschnov
https://medium.com/inside-the-bubble/what-the-fuck-is-bubble-a919ef59a2f1
======
leoedin
The problem with every "visual programming" system I've ever used is that at
some point you hit the limitations of the system, and then suddenly things get
much, much harder (often considerably harder than if you'd done it the old
fashioned way).

Maybe this will be different. Maybe.

------
emocin
If this is the future, then the future is really slow javascript tire fires as
far as the eye can see.

I can't wait.

------
thwarted
_If you work in fashion, you’re thinking about your design or your retail
strategy. If you’re going to culinary school, you’re improving your recipes.
If you’re a doctor, you’re spending time with your patients. Your focus is on
your passion — where it should be._

 _But until now there have only been two ways to take your passion and build a
web application or start an online business: 1) learn to code or 2) hire
people who know how to code. The former is a huge knowledge gap for non-
engineers; the latter is very expensive._

Huh? How is this any different than:

But until now there have only been two ways to take your passion and design a
dress or start a clothing business: 1) learn to design and sew or 2) hire
people who know how to design clothing and sew. The former is a huge knowledge
gap for non-seamstresses; the latter is very expensive.

or

But until now there have only been two ways to take your passion and make
delicious meals or open a resturarnt: 1) learn to cook or 2) hire people who
know how to cook and run a resturant. The former is a huge knowledge gap for
non-chefs; the latter is very expensive.

or

But until now there have only been two ways to take your passion and become a
doctor or open a clinic: 1) go to medical school or 2) hire people who went to
medical school. The former is a huge knowledge gap for non-doctors; the latter
is very expensive.

~~~
adamlagreca
The point is: learning to design or become a doctor takes passion, dedication,
time and often money. To expect everyone to learn how to code, and to code
well, on top of what they're already passionate about is counterproductive.
Another point is: software will look a lot different if the experts in their
fields can build their own.

~~~
thwarted
But learning to code takes passion, dedication, time and sometimes money. To
expect everyone to learn how to design clothes, and design clothes well, on
top of what they're already passion about is counterproductive. Another point
is: clothing would look a lot different if the experts in their field can
design their own.

